# Dog Lake Northern Walleye Lodge



## linebacker43

Who's been? Heading there with a group of 6 of us this July. We fished Prairie Bee last year. We had a good trip but this lake looks to offer a lot more as far as species go. Just trying to pick some of your brains for any info. I know for one I am taking about 1/3 of the equipment with me this year as it was mostly a jig bite, which Im fine with. Cheaper and back to the basics.

Linebacker43


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Is that the Dog Lake in Missanabie? If so I went a few years back in the fall. Booked with Northern Wilderness Cottages and stayed in their island cabin for a week. I enjoyed the lake and planning on going back at some point just to have the experience of the island again. Fishing and weather were tough when we were there but grinded it out. Walleye, northerns, smallmouth, lake trout, perch, burbot. My avatar is my PB lake trout from that lake. If this is the same lake let me know and I'll post some pics here to get you more excited.


----------



## linebacker43

Yes it is the same place. We are just staying in one of the regular cottages. I do like that there is more species to catch at this lake. Like I said in my first post, where we went last summer was known for their smallies, still caught walleye, northern, and a few whitefish but I would like the chance of lakers, a mess of perch, or even one of those burbot. Please do post some more pics, I’ve already stocked back up my jig supply. If you have any other tips it would be appreciated! Thanks BM


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

we never found the good eyes but plenty of eaters.








my buddy landed his PB northern.








and also his 1st burbot. (i didn't say it was a big one lol)








i landed my PB laker.








and fed the 6 man group with one fish.








of course the scenery up north is tough to beat imo.






















this was in september so im sure it will fish differently in july. walleye were caught jigging in 20 fow. lakers were in 60 fow. we tried jigging them up but only success was back trolling michigan stingers on 3ways with a couple ounces of lead. no toad smallies but caught some every day. we didn't target perch and never ran into any whitefish. a word of warning...its easy to get turned around on dog. it fishes really big when in a small boat and everything looks the same. i'm sure you will have a blast and i look forward to reading your results later this summer. GL!


----------



## fishingmaniac

We went a few years ago. Probably caught 50 to 100 12" to 13" walleye a day. Biggest was 18" it's a ok lake. Bass fishing was slow. Pike fishing was ok. I usually don't keep walleye under 15" but it would of been impossible to catch a limit and have a fish fry. Nice looking lake.

Don't expect too much from the cabins. Ours was leaning off it's foundation. Had rags stuffed in the holes in the screens. Had a hole in the floor going to the bathroom and the floor was weak in the shower. The beds are lopsided and old. It's shelter.


----------



## linebacker43

The cabin doesn’t bother me. As long as I can take a hot shower every few days I’ll be good. We usually fish dark to dark anyway so just a place to lay our head for a few hours is all we need. Thanks for the posts guys. I can’t wait!


----------



## Hammerdrill

linebacker43 said:


> The cabin doesn’t bother me. As long as I can take a hot shower every few days I’ll be good. We usually fish dark to dark anyway so just a place to lay our head for a few hours is all we need. Thanks for the posts guys. I can’t wait!


Linebacker, how was your trip? We went to Prairie Bee same summer you did, curious how Dog compares, as we are looking to possibly go there in 2019.


----------



## CStone

beautiful scenery, fishing looked good too


----------



## linebacker43

Sadly, I wasn't able to go with guys this summer as we bought a new house. That took main priority. They had a great trip, a lot more walleye and pike, less small mouth. They even caught some whitefish and lake trout. It was mixed feelings on the lake itself because it was more of a public lake compared to Prairie Bee so not as secluded. They did say the staff was a little more helpful when it came to giving help and advice when it came to where to fish for certain species. I hope to be able to get back up there this coming year, where ever they decided to head too.


----------



## Steelheader88

I fished at prairie bee late july and had exceelent walleye and good smallmouth action, main lake was rough so we stayed back up by the 4 cabins, poor weather but caught great numbers of good size walleye daily, year before was a bummer a bit. Theres so much more structure there i would love to fish.


----------



## Hammerdrill

Steelheader88 said:


> I fished at prairie bee late july and had exceelent walleye and good smallmouth action, main lake was rough so we stayed back up by the 4 cabins, poor weather but caught great numbers of good size walleye daily, year before was a bummer a bit. Theres so much more structure there i would love to fish.


That is interesting since we didn't do well in July of 2017 either. Would prefer Pike or Small Mouth over Walleye.


----------



## Steelheader88

2017 was very very tough for us, same time of year, i think we had 2 walleye dinners, this year we were creating our own limits predawn so we could eat last evenings. Most fish this year were 12 to 15 foot.


----------



## wvfisherman

That pic of the burbot is cool been about 14 or 15 yrs since i seen one we used to catch them in michigan on tip ups thru the ice damn good eating


----------

